# Where can I buy live eels at night?



## mutagen (Jun 11, 2009)

I was wondering if there was anywhere near IRI, or on/near 16, 404, 1, or 50 to buy live eels at night after 10:00pm.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I doubt you'll find any after 10pm


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

*live eels*

May be you can call the bait shop convenient to u on ur way pay them and ask them to leave outside the shop so u can pick it later .


----------



## AIslandGuy (Apr 20, 2010)

*eels*

It would probably be too far from IRI, but i don't know exactly how far this would be. The bait shop at the oceanic pier in ocean city is open 24/7 and they usually have live eels.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

isn't live eel illegal to liveline in MD? correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

No, I've read about them in reports and saw a guy use them off the rt 50 bridge.


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

I believe it is illegal to use live eel during the trophy season. As after of June 15, it is legal to use live eel in MD. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

BerserkCaster said:


> I believe it is illegal to use live eel during the trophy season. As after of June 15, it is legal to use live eel in MD. Correct me if I am wrong.


yup you are right, just checked DNR website.

i am surprised not many boaters live line eels then if it's legal


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

correct... the live eel law is only on the chesepeake during throphy season... ocean side is legal anytime. they have been hot lately at IRI at night.


----------

